# Paul Wegmann Schule, Zeitz, Eastern Germany - July



## Old No.13 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Paul Wegmann Schule*

I've tried to find history on this place but it all seems, surprisingly, in German. The school is situated in a small ex-industrial town called Zeitz in Eastern Germany. The place is full of derelict buildings. I only had a free morning whilst passing through and had the choice between The Golden Sun, a hotel that has been closed for 30 years and this place.Glad I chose this one.........

Paul Wegmann, himself, was a political activist imprisoned before and during the Second World War because of his opposition to Hitler and the Nazi party. He died in Bergen-Belsen concentration camp from severe diabetes and typhus shortly before the camp's liberation in 1945.



































































I loved this explore, especially the spooky room in the attic. If you look carefully you can see it says "HILFE" on the wall. German for "HELP" !!!!!!!

Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed.............


----------



## Conrad (Aug 5, 2015)

wunderbar


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 6, 2015)

Liking this. Lovely corridor shots


----------



## krela (Aug 6, 2015)

Some interesting bits n bobs there.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice That


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2015)

Very interesting building,Great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice shots, a bit dark in places. The attic looks nice and dry but I did see a stool with barbed wire around it? Nice post.


----------

